# Good trout near rose city?



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi all I plan a trip in July. You will need to PM me with any named Rivers, lakes etc.Sticky ya know.Any tips are appreicated. I will have all the smallies I need at Aunt's private lake. I would like to catch a few trout thats all Thanks! SG


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

No big secret, the Au Sable is approx 15 miles north and the Rifle is 10 miles south. Have at 'em.


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Molson said all that needs to be said!:shhh:


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Hey there second gear I just noticed that you are in Texas, where are you located ? I lived in Tyler from 81-86 I loved it and still have some great friends there that we vacation with occasionally.


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

Do you plan on taking us? cause we want to go... :woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1:


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

secondgear said:


> Hi all I plan a trip in July. You will need to PM me with any named Rivers, lakes etc.Sticky ya know.Any tips are appreicated. I will have all the smallies I need at Aunt's private lake. I would like to catch a few trout thats all Thanks! SG


What about any Lakes with trout? Close by? Thanks to all. You all have been GREAT. SG


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Other than Lake Huron which is not all that far, there are no fish with Lake Trout in Ogemaw County (Rose City).


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

Banditto said:


> Other than Lake Huron which is not all that far, there are no fish with Lake Trout in Ogemaw County (Rose City).


What about browns or rainbows in area lakes? Thanks SGC


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

The creeks that dump into the Rifle are good for browns. Try Houghton creek. You can get access by any of the dirt roads that cross it. For lakes try Devoe Lake, I believe that is stocked with rainbows. Let us know when you decide to go, maybe a few of us will join you.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Devoe lake, that is the one in the park right? One of those lakes in the park has no fishing, but I can't recall which one.

My cottage is on George Lake which is about 1/2 mile to the east. I am the big yellow 2 story on the north shore.

Devoe is really small, but I didn't know that they stocked rainbows.

Could be worth a try. If you want any advice on catching lake rainbows I might offer using crawlers inflated with air (as much air as you can get the crawler to hold), using a slip sinker off the bottom. Use the lightest line you can get away with. Then cast it in the deepest hole and let the air lift the crawler up. We used to fish like that in the U.P. for big fish with little tackle (2lb test). If you used 4lb test the fish would be shy, but 2lb they would bite.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

This is from the DNR stocking reports:

DEVOE LAKE 
(23N 03E 11) Rainbow trout 
Eagle Lake 4/30/2002 2,700 6.4 State Plant 

DEVOE LAKE 
(23N 03E 11) Rainbow trout 
Eagle Lake 4/23/2003 9:43:00 AM 3,120 6.52 State Plant 

DEVOE LAKE 
(23N 03E 11) Rainbow trout 
Shasta 5/8/2001 2,500 7.68 State Plant 

DEVOE LAKE 
(23N 03E 11) Rainbow trout 
Eagle Lake 5/12/1999 2,430 7.2 State Plant left pectoral clip 

DEVOE LAKE 
(23N 03E 11) Rainbow trout 
Shasta 4/20/2000 2,500 6.72 State Plant none


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Ya I saw that. Not a large stock really, hopefully some took root. Keep in mind that is a lake that is surrounded by a campground.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Ya, I wouldn't make a special trip up to fish it, but if in the neighborhood, it may be worth a try. Personally, I haven't fished it yet. I usually fish Lake George (the one just south of West Branch), its a little bigger lake with a few more fish (and closer to my dad's cabin near Secord Lake). We usually end up catching a few while trolling with little cleos.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Crater lake. I never got a one from the shore but if you carry a canoe or a boat down or belly tube the steep banks you can do well verticle jiggin above them. Minnows, crawlers, corn or powerbaits. Loon lake has some too.


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

Many thanks! Sg. any maps?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Secondgear,
I fished that entire area for years and years and there are tons of opportunities for trout on both lakes and streams other than the AuSable and big waters. Don't get up there much anymore, but if you want to pick my brain, I'll give you everything I know. PM me.


----------

